# Pen/bedding cleaning products



## mjdonahue (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm wondering which products people here prefer for controlling odours in the pen and bedding. I currently am using an all natural enzyme solution called goat pen protector. I like that it is safe to spray directly on bedding without harming the goats, it's great for in between pen cleanings if there is a urine smell, but I find it lacks in power when I do a thorough cleaning. I have a wood floor in barn, and today I removed all straw/wood chips and saturated the floor with this stuff, allowed to dry and repeated but I still wasn't happy with the amount of odour left behind. Any recommendations for a more powerful but still safe product?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Baking soda liberally applied helps. For added clout, I pour white vinegar over it, let it fizz and then air dry.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

White vinegar is gold, I don't have wood floors so the smell isn't an issue, but white vinegar is a great natural cleaner and deodorant.

If you mix baking soda and vinegar they just deactivate each other in the chemical reaction process while foaming....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Barn lime


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't have wood floors but I use baking soda in their kidding stalls before I lay down any new straw.....seems to work


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Is barn lime ok for wood Karen? If so that's great!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I recommend "Sweet PDZ" http://www.sweetpdz.com/ I love this stuff! I use it in the stalls, duck house and aviaries. Most feed stores including Tractor Supply carry it.


----------



## mjdonahue (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone. The vinegar is an affordable option I've never thought of. Had anyone ever used it directly on the bedding as a freshener in between cleanings? Also wondering the same for the sweet pdz. I use the deep bedding method in the winter so it's nice to have something that helps keep things fresh


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know about wood but the barn lime sure takes care of the ammonia smell. I just picked up 50 lb bags for $1.99 each at TSC. Can't get much cheaper than that. At most I pay $3.99 per 50 lb bag.

The problem I have always had with liquid products is that they just make things wetter and most of the time I don't have the time to let things dry out. I need to be able to clean the goat pen and allow the goats right back in.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I use barn lime to dry anything out. Wood, concrete, dirt, rubber mats, etc. I love it. I can't stand having a stall smell like urine and having to keep an animal in it. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

We use barn lime too. It does a great job taking care of odors and it helps with parasite control. We also have a wood floor on our goat house, and we find that pressure washing every few months helps get some of the really ground in stuff out.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I use the barn lime but wasn't sure if I should suggest it for a wood floor, now I know! Thanks


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I have gravel stall floors, bed with straw and use lime _and_ SweetPDZ. The reason I use both is because of the textures.

The lime is a micro-powder that gets everywhere and into everything. I prefer it for the strip days because it quickly soaks up and locks in moisture and smells, but it's too messy for daily sprinkling around. The SweetPDZ is a tiny pellet-ish kind of texture. It sifts down through the straw and into the base level instead of just getting all over the straw and the goats like the powdered lime.

Through summer, I strip down to gravel once a week or so, put down a good coat of lime and re-bed with fresh straw. Between strips, I take out any spots that are getting wet and apply lime directly on the spot. Then I spread out the remaining straw, add more as needed, and sprinkle a little bit of SweetPDZ over the whole stall.

During winter I do almost the same, except I don't strip it out completely ever. I just keep taking out the wet or _really_ dirty spots and letting it built up a thick base, which helps keep the goaties a bit warmer because the base starts composting and creating a bit of heat. I don't use lime at all, just sprinkle SweetPDZ around as needed to keep the smells down.


----------

